# Poll for those who work their dog(s)



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

The purpose of this post is to see how people found out about “working” GSDs. It is not to debate the definition of working. Use your own interpretation of “working” when answering the questions. Nor is it to debate which bloodlines can “work” this the poll on lines is included for awareness only.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I only put SchH because that is what I'm currently doing with my GSD, but I've done SAR in the past.

I didn't own a GSD that could not work prior to my working GSD, but I had a GSD/Belgian mix that is currently in SAR


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like I didn't do a good job of guessing where people found out about working dogs. What did I miss?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Newspaper?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hard to explain. Online, I could get info only on the "awesome drives" and "hardness" of working lines that I tried to research. People were mostly posting online about sport-related qualities. For other attributes, I needed to ask IN PERSON. Over the phone or in person, I could ask about how the dogs were with environmental soundness, ability to settle in the house, etc. This is understandable, considering the nature of the internet and what folks talk about online mostly, especially if they are avid dogsports enthusiasts. But, it made it hard to find other info-- so I asked privately! Some info, folks simply didn't feel comfy posting, such as how affectionate their dogs were, an attribute that mattered to me. 

Also, I had to MEET workingline dogs to have my stereotypes smashed: I met highly competetive, devoted dogsport enthusiasts who tucked their dogs into bed with them at night, and met drivey dogs who could meet anyone, go anywhere-- but also met some very titled dogs with evident environmental/nerve issues, despite the titles. Meeting in person gave me a more well-rounded, accurate viewpoint.

I continue to learn, and keep an open mind!

PS-- It wasn't until I got my first workingline GSD that I learned that "drive" can mean a dog craves a sense of helping, of working for and with the handler. 

PPS-- I also learned that for dogs like this, sometimes the best reward is being permitted to get that next command that they are hoping for.


----------



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieLooks like I didn't do a good job of guessing where people found out about working dogs. What did I miss?


I think you put together an excellent survey. One suggestion I would make is, 'Internet Search' may not be necessarily random. It could be very well organized and systematic. At least that was the case for me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Ruthie,

Appreciate the Poll. I agree from a lot of the discussions recently that it is much harder for the average person to learn about working lines than many people who are very involved with the breed seem to believe. 

I wasn't sure how to vote in some of your polls as my interest in GSDs, and working lines in particular came about due to owning a mixed breed - so to specify:

I do Schutzhund with my dog (both of them).

I got to know about working line GSDs by getting to know someone who owned them, and did Schutzhund with them and taking OB and Tracking classes that were offered by this person. (I think that is what you missed, being introduced to working lines by an individual owner. 

How easy was it to learn more about working lines? I put difficult. Book store books cater to pet owners who own typical saddle-backed dogs as pets. Internet searches brought about sites by on-line dog trainers, trying to sell you their ebook secrets, tailored to your breed of dog. Breed information on Dog Breed sites was general and cursory. 

I didn't really learn much about working lines until I joined this board. 

For the last question, I said yes, even though I didn't have a GSD, but my mix who may be part GSD, and sorta can do Schutzhund, but really struggles in some areas. When I started out in Schutzhund, I honestly thought that she was just as good and capable to do everything that the club working lines could do, and in some areas, she even out-performed them, except when it came to protection - she can do it, but just. 

So it was a bit of a shock and a bit of a heart-breaker when I realized that she was not of the same fabric as the working lines and will always have some issues with some of the work - and it really helped me see and understand just what is meant by a dog that can work, and just what inner traits Schutzhund can test that other training/performance venues cannot. 

Great poll! Love your way of thinking!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The info bout "Your Shepherd" is hard to answer, as I have 3... 2 rescues, one White, one ?? working line... and my third (The Crown Prince as my Mom has labeled him) from working lines. 

Info NOW on working dogs/lines is a piece of cake as opposed to when I started looking @ the breed back in the 1970's. My earliest GSD was a white, and was a working dog... Dog sledding<>PPD<> Obedience<> Pet Therapy, and was limited only by my lack of knowledge, and the fact that back in that time Schutzhund was a dirty word to the public and not easily available. He was Strong, athletic, solid nerved, outgoing and only to happy to take on any stupid thing I thought might be interesting.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I do a lot with Isa, SchH, herding, agility, obedience, etc. Just that I'm focusing on OB and tracking atm. 

I could not answer the second one as I own three different lines. Cody is American/German and one of the smartest dogs I know, Isa is German Showline, and Akbar is 3/4 DDR/ 1/4Czech. If I were to choose the best OB dog out of them, it'd be Cody for sure. Not crazy with drive but very wanting to please.









I actually didn't know about the workingline GSD until I joined a schH club in 03-04.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> PS-- It wasn't until I got my first workingline GSD that I learned that "drive" can mean a dog craves a sense of helping, of working for and with the handler.
> 
> PPS-- I also learned that for dogs like this, sometimes the best reward is being permitted to get that next command that they are hoping for.


Patti,

This is the best description I have heard yet. Hope you don't mind that I quoted you on another post.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just want to bump this up and see if anyone else would like to participate in the poll and leave comments on how they found info on the different lines of Shepherds. 

Very interesting poll, and the results so far are not what I expected.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

What type of work do you do with your dog?
Tracking, Herding, Therapy, Obedience, and Dock Dog
Anything that they show interest in doing. So long as no one gets hurt.
No herding with Sena as she eats sheep.
No tracking with Roxi as she does not care unless I am the one hiding.

Which best describes your GSD?
All three are rescues. Mariah is the only one with a “Pedigree” and it is German/American. 
Sena gets comment that she looks German
Roxi is just sturdy.


How did you find out about working GSDs?
From members in my club.


How easy or difficult was it to find out about working GSDs for the first time?
Belong to an obedience club whose members are involved in several different ventures. So we try everything.


Using your definition of working GSD, did you own a GSD that could not work prior to your working GSD?


----------

